# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Pershendetje

## Sexy_Girl_2003

PERSHENDETJE;  *** nga***SEXY_GIRL_2003*** :macka e bardhe:

----------


## ILjo

pershendetje sexy urime prej meje 

se te kam si shpirt moj lole

----------


## Sexy_Girl_2003

pershendetje ILjo flm per mesazhin , po ca shpirti me ke ti mua mer amon :P ti je si shpirt per vete , shiko shpirtin tat i her pastaj shiko timen :P ja kalofsh mir lal

----------


## AlBeS

Where u been hiding all this time cutie? :buzeqeshje:  
Pershendetje edhe nga une,
Ja kalosh sa ma mire.

P.S. Humba rrugen duke shetitur ne syte e tu, nga eshte dalja?:P
Nice pic meqe ra fjala  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ILjo

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jo lole jo po vazhdo 
po e pate pas me shaka 
me rrespekt iljo

hapim seancen

----------


## Sexy_Girl_2003

hahahahahahahahah qeke dreq ti mer po vetem ktu e prishke qe te ngelka hatri shpejt :P

----------


## REG_KRAY

e po ju pershendes qe te dyve pastaj

----------


## ILjo

haaaaaaaaaa thux reg kray  se dhe ajo me ka ngel menget 

shiko ca bena ajo tu qa lotet per lart 

po merr nje picet edhe pshija se eshte gjunah

----------


## KACAKU

Girl.
Mire se erdhe!

E hoqa ate skedarin qe kishe bashkangjitur edhe vura foton tende...
Kalofsh mire mes nesh!

----------


## ILjo

sexy girl mendon shume per te tjeret 

shume e bukur fota 
shume simpatike  eshte orgjinale apo falco

----------


## Klaudia_20

Mire se erdhe sexy_girl!
Ia kalofsh mire ne forum!
Nice pic...

----------


## Flava

iSHE GOXHA E LEZETSHME SEXY GIRL (TE SHKON ME NICKUN :buzeqeshje:  MIRE SE ERDHE NE FORUM LAL DHE KALOFSH SA ME MIR.
ME RESPEKT, FLAVA!!

----------


## Sexy_Girl_2003

mir se ju gjeta KLAUDIA_20_dhe FLAVA ,flm per mirpritjen tuaj jeni shum te mira , thnx per komlimentet

----------


## Enkela B.

hello qt :buzeqeshje: 

mirese na erdhe
ja kalofsha sa ma mire

----------


## endri998

Mirse na erdhe Sexy Girl.Kurse prezantimin se paske gje,
sikur doishte me mire tena tregoje senga kush qytet vjen
edhe kush eshte hobi jot.Me respekte Endri.....

----------


## Sexy_Girl_2003

pershendetje ENDRI  E vertet ajo qe the ti , po un si antare e re qe jam , mir boll aq thuaj, se kisha nje jav rresht edhe mezi jam futur :P , flm per mesazhin

----------


## endri998

Po hapra thue te shkreten senga kushe qytet vjen...

----------


## {Princi}

i pytje kamun....pse kjo foto ka qen edhe te prezantimi gabeles????????????
mos jeni nji ti edhe gabelja?????????
si tjote skenderbeu???
*a sjemi ti edhe un nji trup i vetem???*
lol  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Blerim London

Ej sexy ti me dukesh se ngjan me nje tjeter ketu ne forum 
po me gjithe ate alofsh sa me mire
Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Sexy_Girl_2003

pershendetje blerim . edhe i ngjaj ska noj gje , e di ti se ne bote kam 7 soze un ,

----------

